# Can I supply social welfare with printed statements from online banking?



## Miamay (25 Apr 2010)

My husband has been recently cut off from JB and needs to supply bank statements for all accounts in order to claim for JA. Does anyone know if they accept bank statements printed from online banking as I've heard it's expensive to have banks reprint them?

thanks


----------



## Welfarite (26 Apr 2010)

Do you not have the normal ones that issue? Any statements that would show the history of the bank accounts for about 6 months and current balances should do though.


----------



## Miamay (28 Apr 2010)

No unfortunately not.  Thanks, I'll try the printed ones.


----------



## loli (29 Apr 2010)

We were in a similar situation and what we did was go to our branch and ask them to print it off, it was only printed on a plain paper and then they stamped it, they didn't charge us anything. I don't think they will accept your own printouts because that could be easily forged.


----------

